# Décès de Michael Jackson



## FANREM (25 Juin 2009)

Selon l'Agence France Presse, Michael Jackson serait mort apres avoir été transporté à l'hopital de Los Angeles victime d'un arret cardiaque. Ses proches auraient appelé les pompiers vers midi, et ceux-ci  l'auraient trouvé incapable de respirer, et l'auraient transporté en urgence à l'hopital. Son père en voyage à Las Vegas, ni sa famille ne divulguent quoi que ce soit
Cette information n'est pas confirmée officiellement, mais elle semble bien probable, émanant d'un site sérieux, et encore une fois reprise par l' AFP.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h56 ----------

Toutes les rues avoisinnantes à l'hopital sont maintenant bloquées à la circulation
http://www.tmz.com/


----------



## havez (26 Juin 2009)

The king of pop is dead 
R.I.P 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h08 ----------

Confirmé par la BBC et CNN


----------



## k_jonathan (26 Juin 2009)

il sera toujours parms les meillieurs .. qu'il soit en paix


----------



## Philippe (26 Juin 2009)

50 balais ...
Jeune encore 

On se souviendra du meilleur de lui ... _Thriller_ de John Landis :


[DM]x6eft_michael-jackson-thriller-music-vide_music[/DM]​


Et comment tout cela avait commencé ...


[DM]x20w3a_can-you-feel-it-original_family[/DM]​


----------



## jugnin (26 Juin 2009)

hin hin hin.


----------



## twinworld (26 Juin 2009)

en lisant un article retraçant brièvement sa carrière, j'ai appris que le premier album solo était Off the Wall, que je ne connaissais pas.

[youtube]1M3KX1QyJZ8[/youtube]

groooove.. tchak tchak poum 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h14 ----------

tiens, pis Farah Fawcett y est aussi passée


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2009)

RIP :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

Dommage....
Il restait tant d'enfants a déflorer.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Juin 2009)

Bon, ben c'est la aussi crise aussi pour les chirurgiens esthétiques finalement...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dommage....
> Il restait tant d'enfants a déflorer.



C'est facile de lacher des conneries du genre.


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2009)

http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&c...&sa=X&oi=news_group&ct=title&resnum=911459713

The 80's are over, si vous avez des google adds sur votre site c'est le moment "*Michael Jackson died" 
*


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

iMax a dit:


> C'est facile de lacher des conneries du genre.



Oui  :style:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h44 ----------




tatouille a dit:


> The 80's are over


C'est pas trop top...
En même temps t'es sur qu'on peut résumer les 80's a MJ?

T'as du louper des trucs...


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui  :style:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h44 ----------
> 
> ...



pour la world-pop il est les 80's qu'on aime ou pas, c'est l'artiste le plus vendu avec les Beatles, au fin fond de la brousse tu dis Michael Jackson... c'est comme le Coca


----------



## toys (26 Juin 2009)

on vas enfin pouvoir laisser sortir les enfants


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

Par contre Lemmy Kilmister et toujours vivant   

Et je crois pas qu'il ait fait des cure d'oxygénothérapie


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2009)

toys a dit:


> on vas enfin pouvoir laisser sortir les enfants




c'est quoi cremedelacreme ?


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2009)

Pour moi c'est la fin d'une lente agonie de plus de quinze ans. 

L'artiste talentueux a été bouffé par le prétendu "roi de la pop", clown parfois grotesque, souvent inquiétant...

On ne m'enlèvera pas de l'idée que ce gars que j'appréciais énormément dans les années quatre-vingt valait mieux que ce qu'il était devenu. Une impression de gâchis m'assaillait à chacune de ses apparitions.

Je sais que les fans endeuillés ce soir ne seront sans doute pas de mon avis, mais soyez assurés que je chéris toujours le souvenir de la découverte du clip de Billie Jean et de ce danseur formidable.


P.S. : vu l'acharnement que la justice a mis dans ces affaires de mômes, je pense personnellement que s'il y avait "matière à ...", ils ne l'auraient pas loupé. Il a été innocenté et ses accusateurs confondus.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

Bah y'a qu'a attendre la sortie du Retour de la Momie III






Ca fout la trouille! :afraid:


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2009)

'








Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour moi c'est la fin d'une lente agonie de plus de quinze ans.
> 
> L'artiste talentueux a été bouffé par le prétendu "roi de la pop", clown parfois grotesque, souvent inquiétant...
> 
> ...



tu parles de celui la http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8rYl6K2STc


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2009)

Le clip ? Non de celui-là.

[YOUTUBE]En-cHBv7UpA[/YOUTUBE]

J'ai découvert Michael Jackson avec ce clip et cette chanson... ça ne me rajeuni pas.


----------



## wath68 (26 Juin 2009)

Pareil que Moonwalker, j'ai découvert le bonhomme avec ce clip, et quel choc, autant visuel que musical.
La bonne époque, les premiers clips, Les Enfants Du Rock, Platine 45, ... 

Et puis sinon, son décès ne me fait pas plus d'effet que ça, vu que pour moi il a disparu après Thriller et son succès phénoménal, succès qui est sûrement la raison de sa longue et lente descente en enfer alors qu'il pensait sûrement être au paradis.


 je ne suis pas certain que les mots et la ponctuation soient à la bonne place, il est tard/tôt.

Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2009)

S'il a eu un jour du talent, c'était fin 70 début 80.

Allez hop, plus que Madonna, Jonnhy Halliday,&#8230;

Merde la liste va être longue encore&#8230;


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2009)

C'est pipo Michael Jackson. Il a même pompé le générique du Loto.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Juin 2009)

n'empêche, c'est un sacré déconneur son chirurgien (oui, je m'en rend compte là, je crois que je fais un blocage sur le sujet !  )


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2009)

Des nouvelles de Sardou sinon?


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2009)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Des nouvelles de Sardou sinon?



Oui... 



> _Le chanteur signe un livre, Et qu'on n'en parle plus, construit comme un dialogue avec sa mère Jackie. Il évoque ses souvenirs de scène, la genèse de ses chansons. Il parle de politique et de ses quatre enfants, confie sa passion pour l'aviation et son amour du changement._



Mmmpfffffff Mouhahahahahahahaaa.... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2009)

Mon Dieu, c'est terrible.


----------



## r e m y (26 Juin 2009)

krystof a dit:


> C'est pipo Michael Jackson. Il a même pompé le générique du Loto.



je ne connais aucun gamin prénommé Loto... c'est de quelle origine? :rose:

Bon sinon pour les fans, dépêchez-vous de faire vos emplètes sur l'iTunes Store avant que ses titres ne passent à 1,29 Euro!


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2009)

On se rappellera surtout des années 80 où il était incontournable.

Et on a adoré, n'est-ce pas ?

Je me souviens de la première diffusion de Thriller dans Champs-Elysées, ou Michel Drucker demandait aux parents d'éloigner les enfants à cause de la "violence" du clip (maintenant les gamins ils jouent à Resident Evil à 8 ans).

Mais tout comme Elvis, il n'est pas mort, il est juste retourné sur sa planète (d'après l'agent J des MIB)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Juin 2009)

ptain, je pense à un truc... l'événement risque de remettre le Moonwalk® à la mode !!! :affraid:


----------



## je hais les ordis (26 Juin 2009)

vous abusez


----------



## r e m y (26 Juin 2009)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> vous abusez



C'est MoonWalker qui va être content....:rateau:


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> je ne connais aucun gamin prénommé Loto... c'est de quelle origine? :rose:



Laisse tomber. Encore une histoire de boules...

Décidément, ça le poursuivra toujours


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Juin 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Laisse tomber. Encore une histoire de boules...
> 
> Décidément, ça le poursuivra toujours



c'est pas lui qui les poursuivait ?


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> n'empêche, c'est un sacré déconneur son chirurgien (oui, je m'en rend compte là, je crois que je fais un blocage sur le sujet !  )



yahoo aussi fait de l'humour


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> yahoo aussi fait de l'humour


Mwouahahahaha! c'est énorme!!!!!


----------



## r e m y (26 Juin 2009)

C'est Renééééé qui va être triste!
mais au moins on comprends la dépêche publiée il y a 22 minutes dans laquelle Elle constate que le Roi de la Pop se fait discret!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

C'est encore en ligne.



> Le come-back se fera peut-être le 4 septembre prochain avec le grand retour des Jackson Five. Le hic ? le principal intéressé n&#8217;a toujours pas confirmé sa présence. S.P


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2009)

il devrait y avoir un concert hommage avec plein de monde ... sera t-il retransmis en France ? Mc Cartney va t-il récupéré les droits des Beatles (j'imagine même pas le bordel de la succession !)


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> il devrait y avoir un concert hommage avec plein de monde ... sera t-il retransmis en France ? Mc Cartney va t-il récupéré les droits des Beatles (j'imagine même pas le bordel de la succession !)



Ah. Super :sleep:


----------



## wath68 (26 Juin 2009)

Ha, c'était encore Michael Jackson qui avait les droits ?

En passant, je suis tombé sur une petite news (qui n'en ai peut être pas une pour tout le monde) :
Apple et EMI annoncent pour septembre la parution de versions remastérisées de l'ensemble des albums des Beatles.


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2009)

N'empêche, ça y est, DisneyWorld va connaître la crise, son plus gros client n'est plus&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (26 Juin 2009)

J'arrête tout de suite le caisson à oxygène


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

Moi j'arrête les enfants


----------



## JPTK (26 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi j'arrête le enfants




Les 2 en même temps ça va être dur le sevrage...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2009)

Qu'on aime ou pas, on ne peut pas nier l'influence du bonhomme sur la musique de ces 30 dernières années, aussi bien musicalement que pour avoir réussi à faire sortir la musique black de son ghetto aux US.
Il reste également le plus gros vendeur d'album au monde et la personnalité la plus déroutante en terme d"image".

Musicalement, c'est un grand qui part.
Personnellement c'est un autre discours et son ambiguïté  ne laisse personne indifférent, même si on déconne avec ça, bien que le sujet ne soit pas super drôle, en tout cas en ce qui concerne les accusation de pédophilie.


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Qu'on aime ou pas, on ne peut pas nier l'influence du bonhomme sur la musique de ces 30 dernières années, aussi bien musicalement que pour avoir réussi à faire sortir la musique black de son ghetto aux US.
> Il reste également le plus gros vendeur d'album au monde et la personnalité la plus déroutante en terme d"image".
> 
> Musicalement, c'est un grand qui part.
> Personnellement c'est un autre discours et son ambiguïté  ne laisse personne indifférent, même si on déconne avec ça, bien que le sujet ne soit pas super drôle, en tout cas en ce qui concerne les accusation de pédophilie.



Je suis d'accord sur 2 points :

- Il a fait sortir la musique black des ghettos.
- Il a vendu énormément d'album, le record absolu.

Je suis d'accord sur le terme grand, mais pas pour le côté musical. C'est un excellent danseur moderne, qui a apporté énormément. Musicalement, il n'a pas été une révolution.

Je ne dis pas pour autant que c'était de la daube, mais la vraie dimension de ce type, c'est son talent de danseur adapté à la musique qu'il faisait, pas plus.

C'est une référence en terme de chorégraphie moderne musicale.


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est une référence en terme de chorégraphie moderne musicale.



Il va nous sortir que la référence ce sont les danses folkloriques de Vesoul ...


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Vesoul



VeZoul !...


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> VeZoul !...



Alors il a un gros soucis avec son site web


----------



## Vivid (26 Juin 2009)

putai... quel gachis... 

James Brown, Ray Charles, Barry White, pffffffffffffff  on te donne un gâteaux et quand tu là bien goûter, on te le fauche :mouais:  mouais.


----------



## mado (26 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> - Il a fait sortir la musique black des ghettos.




Un peu à l'insu de son plein gré compte tenu de son obsession à être blanc, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

Vivid a dit:


> putai... quel gachis...
> 
> James Brown, Ray Charles, Barry White, pffffffffffffff  on te donne un gâteaux et quand tu là bien goûter, on te le fauche :mouais:  mouais.





> "Maurice Jarre en mars, Michael Jackson en juin. Si j'étais Michel Jonasz, je pense que m'inquiéterais..."



Vu ici


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Vu ici



 



> "Il restera un mythe vivant", "il a transmis à la jeunesse une énergie rare". Sur le site de l'UMP.


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2009)

Vivid a dit:


> putai... quel gachis...
> 
> James Brown, Ray Charles, Barry White, pffffffffffffff  on te donne un gâteaux et quand tu là bien goûter, on te le fauche :mouais:  mouais.



M'en parle pas, tous des artistes que j'apprécie. Je regrette de ne pas les avoir vu en live au festival de Jazz à Vienne.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Juin 2009)

Il y aurait de gros doutes quand à la cause de son décès... 

Une autopsie est en cours...


----------



## toys (26 Juin 2009)

liste des groupes a voire
jakson


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Il y aurait de gros doutes quand à la cause de son décès...
> 
> Une autopsie est en cours...



Le nez de Michael Jackson serait déjà en vente sur eBay.


----------



## Selthis (26 Juin 2009)

Rien pour ses clips, moi je dis RIP.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2009)

mado a dit:


> Un peu à l'insu de son plein gré compte tenu de son obsession à être blanc, non ?



Non, quand il était encore noir avec "Off The Wall"


----------



## mado (26 Juin 2009)

Oui oui. Je sais qu'il était noir à ce moment là  (c'est la seule époque où j'ai écouté quelques trucs de lui).

Mais de là à penser qu'il avait une quelconque ambition en la matière.. il y a un pas que je ne franchis pas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2009)

J'ai jamais dit que c'était son ambition.
Mais il s'avère que c'est un fait.
Ca a été l'un des premiers à faire entrer un album dans les charts "blancs" et à en faire une des plus grosses vente mondiale de l'époque.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

Un fil rien que pour lui&#8230; Wahou. C'était le père de qui ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Un fil rien que pour lui&#8230; Wahou. C'était le père de qui ?


Chuis déçu...
J'pensais que tu allais nous faire un Moonwalk...


----------



## r e m y (26 Juin 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


>



A mon avis c'est tous ceux qui ont lu mon avertissement quant à un passage prochain de tous ces titres à 1,29 Euro....


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Un fil rien que pour lui Wahou. C'était le père de qui ?



 d'une fille blonde au yeux bleues, houep rapeller vous sa fille avec la Presley, et oui c'est bien connu la dépigmentation de la peau, ca joue sur la genetique

vouloir etre blanc, il etait trop connu c'est pour cela que les gens focalisaient sur lui, mais c'est malheureusement un probleme bien plus rependu http://www.laconscience.com/article.php?id_article=190


----------



## claud (26 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> A mon avis c'est tous ceux qui ont lu mon avertissement quant à un passage prochain de tous ces titres à 1,29 Euro....


Ils sont tous gratuits sur Spotify...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2009)

FANREM a dit:


> Selon l'Agence France Presse, Michael Jackson serait mort apres avoir été transporté à l'hopital de Los Angeles victime d'un arret cardiaque. Ses proches auraient appelé les pompiers vers midi, et ceux-ci  l'auraient trouvé incapable de respirer, et l'auraient transporté en urgence à l'hopital. Son père en voyage à Las Vegas, ni sa famille ne divulguent quoi que ce soit
> Cette information n'est pas confirmée officiellement, mais elle semble bien probable, émanant d'un site sérieux, et encore une fois reprise par l' AFP.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h56 ----------
> ...



M'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Qu'on aime ou pas, on ne peut pas nier l'influence du bonhomme sur la musique de ces 30 dernières années, aussi bien musicalement que pour avoir réussi à faire sortir la musique black de son ghetto aux US.
> Il reste également le plus gros vendeur d'album au monde et la personnalité la plus déroutante en terme d"image".
> 
> Musicalement, c'est un grand qui part.
> Personnellement c'est un autre discours et son ambiguïté  ne laisse personne indifférent, même si on déconne avec ça, bien que le sujet ne soit pas super drôle, en tout cas en ce qui concerne les accusation de pédophilie.



Si, si... on peut la nier.

Démonstration :

Je la nie.


----------



## bokeh (27 Juin 2009)

Pitin, il me devait 10$... Ah ben c'est sûr, je les reverrai jamais


----------



## tatouille (27 Juin 2009)

bokeh a dit:


> Pitin, il me devait 10$... Ah ben c'est sûr, je les reverrai jamais


ptain elle est nulle ta blague guigui:rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (27 Juin 2009)

Désolé. :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2009)

Je suis déçu qu'il n'y ait pas encore de suicides de masse dans les rangs des fans du Bambi de mes couilles... Tas de crétins congénitaux!


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juin 2009)

Douce musique à mes oreilles....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Douce musique à mes oreilles....





Je chante mieux que l'aut' tafiole javélisée... :style:


*
WE ARE NOT THE WOOOOORLD!!!...
WE ARE NOT THE CHILDREEEEEN!!!*


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2009)

la corse est un monde a part


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la corse est un monde a part



Et qu'elle le reste longtemps, ô asinacciu...


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2009)

Tu pourrais voir pour m'obtenir l'asile politique corse mon patounet ?


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2009)

corse et politique ne peuvent pas aller ensemble, ou sinon ça fait boom


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu pourrais voir pour m'obtenir l'asile politique corse mon patounet ?



Oui... Les Bretons, c'est comme les Marseillais... Les rares qu'on supporte ; avec les Basques, bien sûr... 

Et on veut bien faire un effort, quand bien même ils seraient fans du Peter Pan du pauvre... :style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2009)

Michael Jackson roi des dettes



> La seule à tirer son épingle de ce marasme économique est la maison de disques de la star, Sony Music Entertainment, qui se frotte les mains de la hausse des ventes d'albums provoquée par la mort de Michael Jackson.
> 
> Il y a fort à parier que Sony est d'ores et déjà en train d'organiser de multiples rééditions afin de s'assurer de confortables revenus sur la dépouille encore chaude du chanteur. Après tout, eux ne seront pas poursuivis pour dettes...


----------



## Vivid (28 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Michael Jackson roi des dettes



Il y a un truc qui m'échappe, les CD... ne sont pas périssable !!! 
même si j'ai une idée, je n'ose pas l'évoquer.... histoire de ne pas, encore, mettre en doute le statu d'une grande partie de l'espèce humaine.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2009)




----------



## moonlight serenade (29 Juin 2009)

je suis dégoutté. Je viens d'apprendre (the sun) qu'il portait une perruque. je commence à me demander à quoi il aurait ressemblé si il était resté naturel. À  Sim?
Drôle d'époque.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> je suis dégoutté. Je viens d'apprendre (the sun) qu'il portait une perruque. je commence à me demander à quoi il aurait ressemblé si il était resté naturel...



ptain c'est quand même pas compliqué, le dessin là juste au dessus, ben t'enlève les cheveux...

Oh pitain !!! :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

Maître Eolas : Peut-on jamais être innocent ?


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2009)

Excellent Maître Eolas  

Jackson, roi de la pop. Roi de la pop du 20e siècle. On est en 2009. Pas de successeur en vue.

Comme souvent à la mort d'une icône ne laissant personne indifférent, lors de ces prochaines semaines vont éclore dans le fumier médiatique, multiples rumeurs vérolées et vérités trafiquées, au fil de biographies non autorisées, révélations volées et autres confessions payées à grand coup de 13 deniers.
Je laisse le business juteux et vide de la bêtise crasse aux amateurs assumés ou non des délices de _Choc_ ou _Voici_.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

Ah ben ouais tiens&#8230; manquait plus que son avis à lui.
Défenseur de la mémoire de M. Jackson&#8230;
Pourfendeur des volontés d'Albanel&#8230;

Défonceur de portes ouvertes ou apporteur de fond pour gens en étant dépourvu ?

La magie d'Internet réside dans la divulgation de liens. 
Pourrait-on éviter que le décès de M. Jackson soit traité avec la ferveur politique qui vous anime dans tous les recoins du forum ? Non pas que je lui souhaite du respect, ça serait mal venu de ma part venant de moi qui me suis réjoui de la disparition de Marcel Belliveau, mais bon&#8230;

Si au moins pour un fait aussi primaire que la mort d'un artiste, vous pouviez simplement dire votre ressenti plutôt que rapporter celui d'un accédant chronique à la notoriété, ça me serait agréable. Et sinon, je sais, là, c'est peut-être mettre la barre un peu haut, je m'en rends compte, mais si vous n'avez pas d'avis propre à formuler, comment dire&#8230;

Ne formulez rien  Je le jure, c'est pas grave 

Voilà 

(Désolé, Olivier, ce n'était pas contre toi&#8230; mais mon avis est là quand même )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Excellent Maître Eolas
> 
> Jackson, roi de la pop. Roi de la pop du 20e siècle. On est en 2009. Pas de successeur en vue.
> 
> ...



c'est pas faux teo (c'est même très juste), ceci dit, concernant MJ, je pense que tout ce qui est possible et imaginable a déjà été abordé et vomi par la "presse spécialisée"... quoi ?non ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h25 ----------




BackCat a dit:


> ... le décès de M. Jackson... la disparition de Marcel Belliveau...



Quoi ! MJ aurait eu une aventure avec Marcel Belliveau !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

Oui. Quand il était mineur.


Ils ont partagé son briquet, là, il l'a fait tomber de sa queyelle, un coup de pioche din s'guiff et PAF !

J'l'ai lu sur le blog de maître Fouras !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

Je me posais des questions quant à ces accusations de pédophilie, j'ai trouvé ce lien dans mes flux rss qui me semblait intéressant et j'avais envie de le partager. J'avais pas vraiment le temps d'écrire une tartine sur le sujet.


----------



## moonlight serenade (29 Juin 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je me posais des questions quant à ces accusations de pédophilie, j'ai trouvé ce lien dans mes flux rss qui me semblait intéressant et j'avais envie de le partager. J'avais pas vraiment le temps d'écrire une tartine sur le sujet.



Moi je me pose pas de questions. Il aimait les petits garçons (on le voyait rarement entouré de petites filles). Apres, reste à savoir ce qu'il faut mettre derrière le mot 'aimer' dans son cas. Je ne suis pas psy et il a été 'disculpé de ces accusations, alors...on glosera longtemps à mon avis sur sa sexualité.


----------



## krystof (29 Juin 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> Je ne suis pas psy et il a été 'disculpé de ces accusations, alors...on glosera longtemps à mon avis sur sa sexualité.



Y'en a bien qui glosent sur le fait qu'il portait une perruque... alors les questions de teub... t'imagines...

Crétin


----------



## moonlight serenade (29 Juin 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Y'en a bien qui glosent sur le fait qu'il portait une perruque... alors les questions de teub... t'imagines...
> 
> Crétin



Je comprends pas? Tu veux dire qu'il portait un postiche pénien?
Décidément. Rien ne nous sera épargné pour déboulonner l'idole.


----------



## krystof (29 Juin 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> Je comprends pas? Tu veux dire qu'il portait un postiche pénien?
> .



Oui, c'est ça... avec des oreilles de mickey...


----------



## mado (29 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je laisse le business juteux et vide de la bêtise crasse aux amateurs assumés ou non des délices de _Choc_ ou _Voici_.




En revanche le cahier spécial de libé de ce we était vraiment pas mal foutu  

En tous cas pour quelqu'un comme moi, qui ne s'intéresse qu'à l'insu de son plein gré D) aux personnages publics, qu'ils fussent stars mondiales ou non.



(et en parlant business, ce cahier spécial est déjà en vente aux enchères..  )


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2009)

C'est quoi libé ?


----------



## tatouille (29 Juin 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est quoi libé ?



un torchon, tenu par la vermine gauchiste


----------



## moonlight serenade (29 Juin 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est quoi libé ?




c'est une sorte de Closer, mais pour le cerveau!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> c'est une sorte de Closer, mais pour le cerveau!



C'est quoi Closer ?


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est quoi libé ?



un truc de parisien


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2009)

mado a dit:


> Un peu à l'insu de son plein gré compte tenu de son obsession à être blanc, non ?





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, quand il était encore noir avec "Off The Wall"





mado a dit:


> Oui oui. Je sais qu'il était noir à ce moment là  (c'est la seule époque où j'ai écouté quelques trucs de lui).



Enfin bon, il était tout de même rose à l'intérieur, logiquement. L'autopsie confirmera.



moonlight serenade a dit:


> Apres, reste à savoir ce qu'il faut mettre derrière le mot 'aimer' dans son cas.



Derrière ou devant, dessus ou dessous, l'un dans l'autre qu'est-ce que ça change !?


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2009)

Hein ?

Quoi ?

Ne me dites pas qu'il est mort !

Qui a pu lancer cette rumeur ?






Pauvre Cloclo !
:affraid:


----------



## toys (29 Juin 2009)

loustic a dit:


> Hein ?
> 
> Quoi ?
> 
> ...




mais non s'est le fisc qui lui cour après alors il fait mine


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est quoi libé ?



Mais si, tu sais, ce truc bourré de fautes d'orthographe!


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais si, tu sais, ce truc bourré de fautes d'orthographe!



merde je suis demasqué


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2009)

Marrant j'entends mes 2 nièces devant la télé faire "bahhhhhhhh" "berkkkkkkkk" "il est mooooooooooche", et j'entends Michael Jackson en zik de fond.

"Pauv' negro" comme dirait mon père... il me surprendra toujours mon père, bien qu'il en ait rien à branler de rien, encore moins de MJ, il arrive tout de même à avoir quelques secondes de compassion en voyant cet être talentueux et tragique détruit par la gloire et le showbiz.


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> "Pauv' negro" comme dirait mon père... il me surprendra toujours mon père, bien qu'il en ait rien à branler de rien, encore moins de MJ, il arrive tout de même à avoir quelques secondes de compassion en voyant cet être talentueux et tragique détruit par la gloire et le showbiz.



"Pauv' negro" tenant lieu de compassion ?  Ah ouais, c'est donc génétique la connerie chez vous.


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> "Pauv' negro" tenant lieu de compassion ?  Ah ouais, c'est donc génétique la connerie chez vous.



MAIS MON PÈRE EST NOIR ANDOUILLE !!


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> MAIS MON PÈRE EST NOIR ANDOUILLE !!


Et sa mère le sait&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et sa mère le sait :mouais:



Non il lui cache parce qu'elle est raciste en fait


----------



## luxlumen (3 Juillet 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et sa mère le sait :mouais:


tout dépend la couleur du croisement :mouais:


----------



## moonlight serenade (3 Juillet 2009)

Lassant à la longue, ces hommages qui n'en finissent pas de pleuvoir. Etrange aussi,  la société qui encense un type aussi immoral . Elle porte aux nues l'homme qui a mieux que quiconque incarné tous ses travers :chirurgie esthétique à outrance, mégalomanie, addictions aux médicaments, "pédophilie", ou du moins forts soupçons de..., mépris de la femme en tant que mère - si ce n'était pas M. J, on dirait pis que pendre d'un homme qui a exigé par contrat et moyennant finances que la 'génitrice' de ses enfants se dégage de toutes autorités parentales à son profit. On trouverait ça scandaleux, on parlerait de marchandisation de l'enfance. 
Pour une fois, je serais d'accord avec Moby lorsqu'il apporte un bémol à cet engouement quasi planétaire.


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> Lassant à la longue, ces hommages qui n'en finissent pas de pleuvoir. Etrange aussi,  la société qui encense un type aussi immoral . Elle porte aux nues l'homme qui a mieux que quiconque incarné tous ses travers :chirurgie esthétique à outrance, mégalomanie, addictions aux médicaments, "pédophilie", ou du moins forts soupçons de..., mépris de la femme en tant que mère - si ce n'était pas M. J, on dirait pis que pendre d'un homme qui a exigé par contrat et moyennant finances que la 'génitrice' de ses enfants se dégage de toutes autorités parentales à son profit. On trouverait ça scandaleux, on parlerait de marchandisation de l'enfance.
> Pour une fois, je serais d'accord avec Moby lorsqu'il apporte un bémol à cet engouement quasi planétaire.



Oh un troll !


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2009)

+1 à moonlight serenade


----------



## banafouf (3 Juillet 2009)

'


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Les morts sont tous de braveuh ty-ypeuh ! (popom popom)






Mais vrai qu'il faut un certain estomac pour "oser" temporiser un peu le grand concert des louanges officielles.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juillet 2009)

estomac ? avec un 'c' ou un 'k' ?


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2009)

R.I.P.
 Reste In Pièce détaché

non s'est moche je retire se que je viens de dire.

les jeux nathan sont en train de sortir un M.J a monté soit même avec tous les mois une nouvelle pièce et la possibilité de l'avoir soit en mode noire soit en blanc 

(tous les moi aussi un facicule avec une chanson en musique et la traduction  une période de sa vie et pour le premier livert les deux nez en cadeaux)


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> "Pauv' negro" tenant lieu de compassion ?  Ah ouais, c'est donc génétique la connerie chez vous.



Il semble...


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> Lassants à la longue, ces hommages qui n'en finissent pas de pleuvoir. Etrange aussi,  la société qui encense un type aussi immoral ...


Merci de l'avoir dit.
Beaucoup pensent comme toi.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2009)

Vous allez voir que ça va encore être de ma faute!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Vous allez voir que ça va encore être de ma faute!



Les gens sont méchants et jasent pour un rien... :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

Arrêtez de chialer, en fait il n'est pas mort, ils ont utilisé un double depuis le début. Le vrai il est toujours vivant la preuve    

[youtube]TtJRNyPK-lc[/youtube]


----------



## richard-deux (1 Septembre 2009)

Désolé. :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Et bientôt au vert... Quand on vous disait que c'était un véritable extraterrestre


----------



## Stoopid Box (3 Septembre 2009)

Mouais...
Je trouve que ça devient lourdingue cette histoire de génie autour de Michael Jackson.
Ce qu'il a fait de mieux c'est à Quincy Jones et à Toto qu'il le doit.
Après ok c'était un grand showman, mais bon faudrait voir à relativiser.

Mais bon, c'est de la pop, musique populaire qui passe en radio et qui est faite pour être aimée...

Désolé mais c'est pas mon idée de ce qu'est une musique digne d'un génie... ça suppose pas de brosser dans le sens du poil systématiquement même si c'est très bien fait...

Je risque pas de me faire des amis avec ce post


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2009)

Stoopid Box a dit:


> Ce qu'il a fait de mieux c'est à Quincy Jones et à Toto qu'il le doit.



C'est dire...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Stoopid Box a dit:


> Ce qu'il a fait de mieux c'est à Quincy Jones et à Toto qu'il le doit.



Alors c'est définitivement un génie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2009)

Stoopid Box a dit:


> Mouais...
> Je trouve que ça devient lourdingue cette histoire de génie autour de Michael Jackson.
> Ce qu'il a fait de mieux c'est à Quincy Jones et à Toto qu'il le doit.
> Après ok c'était un grand showman, mais bon faudrait voir à relativiser.
> ...



Une vie entière consacrée méthodiquement à la vulgarité ne mérite que l'opprobre et les quolibets... Point barre!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> "Pauv' negro"


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Septembre 2009)

Décidément, génie ou pas, entre ce mec qui claque et le 40ème anniversaire de l'homme sur la lune, les médias ont pourris mon été.  Encore heureux que le 10 ème anniversaire de la mort de Lady Di c'était il y a deux ans sinon......


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Quoi ??? Lady di est morte ? Dites moi que 2Pac et N B.I.G sont encore vivant tout comme Elvis


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5204534 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ??? Lady di est morte ? Dites moi que 2Pac et N B.I.G sont encore vivant tout comme Elvis



Oui oui oui... Ils ont une revue à Las Vegas avec Martin Borman...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Ouf, merci, j'eus peur


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5204534 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ??? Lady di est morte ?



Pourtant sa belle mère l'avait prévenue : "Si tu divorces, ma fille, tu finiras sous les ponts..."


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Il fallait pas qu'elle le prenne au pied du pilier par contre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

*MICHAEL JACKSON!!! PUISSES-TU SUCER DES QUEUES EN ENFEEEEEER!!!!!!*


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

ouais.... ben "finger" dans ton Pussy-Pussy si tu vois un peut


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ouais.... ben "finger" dans ton Pussy-Pussy si tu vois un *peu*



Un grand garçon cultivé comme toi... tss tss tss...


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un grand garçon cultivé comme toi... tss tss tss...


ça se voit que tu t'es jamais tapé l'Amok toi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ça se voit que tu t'es jamais tapé l'Amok toi



Nan... des gens de MacG, j'en ai croisé quelques uns... Mais je suis toujours demeuré entier...


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan... des gens de MacG, j'en ai croisé quelques uns... Mais je suis toujours demeuré entier...


faut que t'essayes Tata-Gingembre alors


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> faut que t'essayes Tata-Gingembre alors



Je suis ultra sélectif sur les gens que je rencontre...


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je suis ultra sélectif sur les gens que je rencontre...


vas-y c'est un must... 

Mais moi je me méfie, j'y ai plus le droit, la béarnaise ça m'as refilé une intoxiquation hépatique une fois


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ... la béarnaise ça m'as refilé une intoxiquation hépatique une fois



:mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :mouais:


je me suis tapé le look Bol de riz pendant trois jours, la honte


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> je me suis tapé le look Bol de riz pendant trois jours, la honte



Duuuur!


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Duuuur!



Ben à priori non, justement...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)




----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan... des gens de MacG, j'en ai croisé quelques uns... Mais je suis toujours demeuré entier...



Traduction : je n'ai jamais rencontré krystof


----------



## Grug (4 Septembre 2009)

michael jackson est mort ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> michael jackson est mort ?


Qui ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> michael jackson est mort ?



T'inquiètes pas pour lui, c'est un coup marketing calculé


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Qui ?


Kate?


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Qui ?


*KATE !... *



ÉDIT : et meeerde !...
Grillé par l'aut' bonobo bobo, là... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

C'est les fabricants de déos qu'il a du enrichir entre la date de son décès et son enterrement ce matin.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

Les entreprises d'éradication des vers aussi


----------



## pickwick (4 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> C'est les fabricants de déos qu'il a du enrichir entre la date de son décès et son enterrement ce matin.



il a du être momifié.... déjà de son vivant d'ailleurs cela se voyait !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

En fait il était en cire et des mecs derrières tiraient les ficelles


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> michael jackson est mort ?


Non il est toujours vivant dans nos coeurs.... bouhouuuuu...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

NED a dit:


> nos coeurs....



nos quoi ? Ca sert à quoi ce truc ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5205614 a dit:
			
		

> En fait il était en cire et des mecs derrières tiraient les ficelles



J'espère qu'il n'avait pas de ficelle attachée à son nez. Sinon, en tirant un peu trop fort sur la ficelle ils auraient décroché le nez.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Traduction : je n'ai jamais rencontré krystof



Il est vrai que je me limite aux Bouches du Rhone... Le Var, à la limite...


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il est vrai que je me limite aux Bouches du Rhone... Le Var, à la limite...


C'est vrai que en-dessous de la Loire, pffiouu...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est vrai que en-dessous de la Loire, pffiouu...



Ben, tu sais, vu qu'on vit en pagne à longueur d'année, on manque de vêtements chauds pour affronter certaines latitudes...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

Ce sujet mérite d'être enterré, non ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

non   

Ou alors si mais pour mieux le déterrer par la suite


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben, tu sais, vu qu'on vit en pagne à longueur d'année, on manque de vêtements chauds pour affronter certaines latitudes...


C'est dégueulasse !... :sick:


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5206002 a dit:
			
		

> non
> 
> Ou alors si mais pour mieux le déterrer par la suite



Comme Mickael en somme...

Hier c'était quoi... son 3eme enterrement? son 4eme?

Ils vont nous le réenterrer combien de fois selon vous?

Je verrais bien sa maison de disque nous le redéterrer régulièrement, à chaque sortie d'une nouvelle compil de ses titres, ou bien pour être exposé sur scène aux côtés Latoya qui visiblement veut tirer profit du regain de notoriété du frangin pour relancer sa carrière :mouais:


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Latoya qui visiblement veut tirer profit du regain de notoriété du frangin pour *re*lancer sa carrière :mouais:



C'est pas de trop le "re" ?


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Septembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce sujet mérite d'être enterré, non ?



Tu dis ça parce que tu as peur qu'on montre des photos de toi en pagne ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que tu as peur qu'on montre des photos de toi en pagne ?




Noooon. Il va pas nous ressortir son déguisement de Joséphine Baker, quand même


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que tu as peur qu'on montre des photos de toi en pagne ?





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Noooon. Il va pas nous ressortir son déguisement de Joséphine Baker, quand même


  

Nan, nan...
Je n'en f'rais pas un dessin !... 
D'tout' façon il aime pas mes dessins...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Latoya qui visiblement veut tirer profit du regain de notoriété du frangin pour relancer sa carrière :mouais:



Elle n'était pas déjà morte elle ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce sujet mérite d'être enterré, non ?



Après autopsie seulement, pour déterminer la cause du décès.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Après autopsie seulement, pour déterminer la cause du décès.



Tu veux dire qu'on va se fader ce sujet pendant encore deux mois et demis ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'on va se fader ce sujet pendant encore deux mois et demis ? :mouais:



Hum - comme un retour arrière, y introduire du noir, on se le _fade to black_ et ce n'est quand même pas si pire.


----------



## jugnin (4 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hum - comme un retour arrière, y introduire du noir...



On m'appelle ?


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> On m'appelle ?


Nécrophile, aussi ?!... 

:mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

sur un négrofil    

ok je sors


----------



## designer (4 Septembre 2009)

tssss.....


----------



## Grug (4 Septembre 2009)




----------

